

Ask HN: Article about Math in schools and the lack of creativity - rfnslyr

It was a well written popular paper, kind of long, about how the life has been sucked out of math, or something to that effect. It was a beautifully written paper but I can&#x27;t find it for the life of me.<p>I tried various search queries on HNSearch.com too but I can&#x27;t find anything!<p>Thanks.
======
workaholic
Was it "Lockhart's Lament" ?

[http://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/pdf/devlin/LockhartsL...](http://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/pdf/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf)

~~~
rfnslyr
Yes that is it thank you.

